# PCOS? Trying to lose weight? Gather here!!!



## ClaireLR

Hi girls!

So, after a loooong (to long) break from trying to diet and getting some weight off I'm back to weightwatchers tomorrow (free vouchers courtesy of our local PCT :happydance:). Of course we all know that losing some weight can boost your fertility but it's not always that easy!! 

I thought I would start this thread for us girls with PCOS (although anyone wanting to lose some weight is welcome!). We can share tips on exercise and diet, share our finds on "good" foods for PCOS, and help to motivate each other. It will also be something to take ours minds off TTC (we all need a break from it at times!) and all that goes with it. For me, I just know that doing all I can to help to boost my fertility is definitely going to make me feel better about myself (and we could all do with a piece of that when TTC!!!)

So, there are no rules, you don't have to divulge your weight or even what you are wanting/planning to lose (although you can if you wish!). If your doing something thats working, I want to hear about it! And if there's anything your wondering about diet and PCOS, ask away and see if someone else can help you out. Remember it's not always about losing weight but it is ALWAYS about doing things to make you feel good about yourself!

Happy dieting ladies \\:D/


----------



## louiserad

Hi Claire

I am trying to lose weight and suffer with PCOS. I thought there was something was wrong with me before i was diagnosed with it. I couldnt shift any weight at all no matter how hard i tried!

Im hoping to lose quite a lot (not saying how much):blush:

Ive been trying to lose weight for that long that i nearly gave up until i was diagnosed and the gyno told me thats why it was hard. 

My mother-in-law bought me the GI pocket guide which is a really good book. 

I hope we can all lose the weight we want and have our little :baby: or maybe :baby::baby: 

:hug:


----------



## Purpular

Hi!

Can I join in your discussion? I've not been TTC because I haven't had periods for 2 years down to PCOS.

I joined WW online 4 weeks ago tomorrow and have lost 12lbs so far. I thought the Drs were being mean when they said my periods had disappeared just because I was fat (was nearly 15 stone with BMI 29). Now, I have just had my first non induced cycle since I was 17. How's that to inspire me to continue!

Best of luck to all you ladies dieting to help your PCOS and it'd be nice to compare notes with you guys :)


----------



## ClaireLR

I've heard the GI/GL diet is really good for PCOS. I think I'm going to have a looksy into that. I'm thinking something without to many carbs would be best. I'm also going to be following the points diet of weightwatchers so anything I do will have to fit round that also. 

I will also be looking into which supplements do what for PCOS sufferers (in regards to hormones which in turn help to keep cravings at bay). I've heard good things about Chromium, so will be starting by looking into that one. I will let you know what I find out!!


----------



## ClaireLR

Purpular said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I join in your discussion? I've not been TTC because I haven't had periods for 2 years down to PCOS.
> 
> I joined WW online 4 weeks ago tomorrow and have lost 12lbs so far. I thought the Drs were being mean when they said my periods had disappeared just because I was fat (was nearly 15 stone with BMI 29). Now, I have just had my first non induced cycle since I was 17. How's that to inspire me to continue!
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies dieting to help your PCOS and it'd be nice to compare notes with you guys :)

This is so true! I used to be almost 18 stone (am now at 14 stone), and I had about 2 periods a year (this was when I wasn't TTC). I did an extreme diet (Cambridge) and lost 13 pounds in one week, following which my periods began to suddenly regulate and become much more frequent!

Well done on your 12 pounds loss so far! What sort of things have you been eating? x


----------



## ClaireLR

I've just found this from googling, very interesting reading:

https://www.marilynglenville.com/general/polycystic.htm


----------



## louiserad

WOW! Congratulations on losing your weight. I managed a stone on the slimming world diet but it slowly crept on again :(

Its so difficult trying to lose weight with PCOS and I have to think about everything I eat and try not to have a sneaky bit of sugar / carbs every now and again :)


----------



## Purpular

Well done on the 4 stone! Did you find Cambridge Diet hard to adapt to?

I'm a really fussy eater and won't have anything spicy or with an odd texture so I thought it would be really hard. However, with the WW online I honestly don't feel like I'm on a diet. The main thing I've done is use the points tracker and just writing down everything I eat has had a huge effect. I still eat similar stuff - eg. sandwich for lunch, baked spud and chicken for tea with a couple of snacks in between. It's great seeing the weight fall off and the only things I've cut out are full fat fizzy drinks and chocolate bars.


----------



## ClaireLR

Thank you! It was hard, and I wouldn't really recommend it (400 cals a day from 3 shakes and thats it) but it did what I needed it to do. Now I want to lose weight sensibly to increase my chances of conceiving.

It is really difficult to lose weight with PCOS, I have such bad cravings for sugary food and carbs - thats one of the reasons I'm looking into supplements as well now as they help to stabilise your blood sugar levels and so in turn (hopefully!) make losing weight easier. I'll let you know how I get on! x


----------



## sparkle_smile

Hey my favourite girlies (and my favourite claire!)

I am also trying to lose weight with possible pcos. I am 12 and a half stone and slightly over with my bmi. In sick of constantly feeling paranoid when i'm out about how I look and checking in reflections all the time to make sure I don't look fat! I just want to be able to feel healthy confident and sexy!

I have found in past experiences, drinking alot of water helps and walking alot!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine79

Hi everyone can I join, Im also over weight and used to have regular periods when I was a size 12, now I'm a size 16 I have been having irregular periods and have been diagnosed with pcos. I was able to go on an extreme diet (very extreme) so I could fit into my size 14 wedding dress in Oct'08 but the weight has come back on and I am now on a low card diet and aerobics 3 times a week. Have been TTC-ing for almost 2 years. it has not been a happy time.


----------



## Nathyrra

Oh me ;o I'm trying to shift a pot belly with PCOS! :dohh:

I started dieting in April at 64kg, and this morning I stepping on the scales at 59kg. My target weight is somewhere in the region of 55kg. However, even though I've lost weight I cannot seem to shift the stomach bulge. Anyone else having the same problem?

My diet consists of very little carbs. The ones that I do eat are wholegrain. I started drinking alot of water and always make sure I have a breakfast. 20min Cardio session 5 times a week.

It's tough work! :hugs: I usually exercise while watching MTV and all the bikini bodies.. It's a good motivator :rofl:


----------



## chele

Jasmine79 said:


> Hi everyone can I join, Im also over weight and used to have regular periods when I was a size 12, now I'm a size 16 I have been having irregular periods and have been diagnosed with pcos. I was able to go on an extreme diet (very extreme) so I could fit into my size 14 wedding dress in Oct'08 but the weight has come back on and I am now on a low card diet and aerobics 3 times a week. Have been TTC-ing for almost 2 years. it has not been a happy time.

Sounds just like me. I shifted 30lbs in 7 weeks on Lipotrim to fit into my wedding dress. It all crept back on, but lost about 17lbs when I did Lipotrim after Xmas, that crept back on so now I am on WW and this week I am doing one week of Lipotrim, then back to WW next week. I think with PCOS low GI low Carb is the only option we're ever told works.

It's rubbish, not only do I have to contend with other side affects (mainly adult acne), but its harder to lose weight.

I want to lose about 4 stone really, its going to be a long hard slog.


----------



## megan16

hi everyone is they room for another one.l found out l have pcos when l went to the doctors in april after having a scan and blood taken.l am very over weight and my last period was at christmas it was only a very light spotting . so after talking with my doctor l went on a diet and on monday for the first time this year l have had a period :happydance:a real one.l have one child ellie 8 and l lost a baby at 10 weeks two years ago.lisa


----------



## sparkle_smile

hey girls! It's a relief to know other people feel the same way. It is hard to lose weight anyway, but with us, it seems 10 times worse. With ttc I have cut out all booze and that seems to have helped a bit. I was a little too fond of red wine. 

Oh well, I guess we all just have to keep smiling! At least we have each other! Lol xxxx


----------



## ClaireLR

I have a 'fession....I didn't go to weightwatchers tonight. I'm not organised enough! I need to shop and get all the right foods in (and clear out the ones I'm not going to be needing :)) I'm going to go next Tue when I've had a chance to do all of this and devise some kind of plan. I've ordered tonight supplements to take alongside my pregnacare prenatal, they are: Co-enzyme Q10 100mg, 15mg Zinc citrate, Vitamin B complex and Chromium 200mcg. These are all meant to balance hormones, reduce sugar cravings and help with controlling insulin. 

I'm also trying to work out a plan of action when it comes to exercise! We're pretty skint at the moment so am planning on walking, which I will fit in somehow during work hours, exercise bike which I already have, and yoga/keep fit DVD's again I already have these.


----------



## sparkle83

Hiya, new here, but a long long term ttcer (9 years on and off, 3 early m/c, pcos & hypothyroidism).

I'm hoping to lose 54lbs to get into the 'normal' BMI bracket, and hopefully get ovulation going. One pound down so far. We only came off the pill in mid april, so not been trying for long this time round. 

I'm on metformin, and trying to eat less junk, count calories and drink more water.

Can I join you? 

Crys


----------



## PixieMajik627

Also have PCOS. I am 210 lbs (Size 16/18) right now and trying to lose 50 lbs as my ultimate goal. Going to the doctor next week to start my first dose of Metformin. Hopefully it will help and make me have some babies! I have been ttc for almost three years now!


----------



## Purpular

chele said:


> Sounds just like me. I shifted 30lbs in 7 weeks on Lipotrim to fit into my wedding dress. It all crept back on, but lost about 17lbs when I did Lipotrim after Xmas, that crept back on so now I am on WW and this week I am doing one week of Lipotrim, then back to WW next week. I think with PCOS low GI low Carb is the only option we're ever told works.
> 
> It's rubbish, not only do I have to contend with other side affects (mainly adult acne), but its harder to lose weight.
> 
> I want to lose about 4 stone really, its going to be a long hard slog.

Do you go to WW in Sheffield or do you just do it online? I just wondered how scary meetings are as I haven't dare brave one yet!

Personally I don't think GI/low carbs diet is the only was for PCOS girls. Im a fussy eater so have kept my carbs and just save points for sweet stuff throughout the day. I've lost a lb shy of a stone in 5 weeks and have lost every week so it is working.

What weigh in day does everyone have? I do Tuesdays so today is my 'most likely to be naughty' day!


----------



## sparkle83

I'm doing saturday, just because DH did it on saturday as well, so we're doing it together lol


----------



## chele

Do you go to WW in Sheffield or do you just do it online? I just wondered how scary meetings are as I haven't dare brave one yet!






Hiya, I go to Greens in Sheffield on a Monday but am going to Victoria Hall tomorrow instead this week as can't go Monday.

This week I have done another week of Lipotrim though and my scales show a loss of 6lbs so will see what there's say xx


----------



## manchester1

hiya, first post on this site!
i was diagnosed with pcos when i was about 13, im 20 now. i have basically always been overweight and i currently weigh 118kg. i realise my pcos has caused my infertility. i tried so hard to lose weight, slimming world, weight watchers, just cudnt stick at anything. now i want to concieve i am trying even harder. 

went to the doctors this week after ttc for 1 yr, he sent me for blood test, and husband for semen analysis -though i have to wait 6 weeks for that!!! just to rule out any possibilities my infertility is not because of pcos. which i cant see possible considering i have about 2 periods a yr!!!

also got prescribed xenical by dietician this week been on two days, going ok so far, been on wii fit and eating healthy!!!

so hopefully in 6 wks wen results are back and ive lost some wait doc will prescribe clomid!!!!!!


----------



## beckycfhs

I'm joining the game again. I had lost 25 lbs on WW and metformin. The meetings are not scary. It was just nice to have that accountability. Since then I had one miracle pregnancy and now have a 14 month old from donor FET. After my pregnancy, I was back to my prepregancy weight within a week. I never felt hungry while pregnant, it was great. I only gained 25 lbs the whole time. But, I'm now GAINING again and wanting to try for miracle number 2. I'm up 15 lbs since my post delivery, almost as much as I weighed when I delivered.:dohh:

I go in tomorrow morning for a 3 hour glucose tolerance test before I start the metformin up again. The results don't matter, I'm starting it regardless of if I'm positive for insulin resistance or not, they just want a baseline. I'm excited to get it going again. Once I'm up to 2000 mg, if I can't do WW on my own, I will be returning to the meetings. But maybe I can save myself $40 a month and just weigh in here.


----------



## goddess25

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was about 19, latterly my periods have been pretty regualar every 4-6 weeks. I was told that I would not be able to get pregnant and would probably need fertility treatment. I am also overweight and when my husband and I decided to try for a baby I couldnt lose weight and when we started trying i got pg straight away. I am writing this post cos its not always bad in terms of fertility, it can be done!


----------



## sparkle83

well I didnt lose any weight, but 9cm from the widest part of my waist. Must do better next week.

Did anyone see the article that PCOS girls are more likely to get PG the older they get as less LH is made?


----------



## manchester1

not heard that lol
shud i just wait another 20 yrs till im 40!? lol!!!
good luck 2 all....!!!


----------



## sparkle83

I'm willing to believe it, have been trying since I was 16!


----------



## manchester1

can ijust ask a question, may not be relevant to whats being discussed though...
when the doctor gives me clomid, will he give me the pill to go on so i get a period, or bleed, as i doubt it will be a real period. how does clomid work if there is no regular cycle? and how to you work out a regular cycle??


----------



## beckycfhs

Manchester - the pill would work, but usually they give you 10 days of prometrium (progesterone) and then you do a withdrawal bleed and start clomid on CD3. The idea of clomid is to help your follicles grow and mature. Some ladies will ovulate with clomid alone. Others require more monitoring and when the follicle is mature at about CD12 or 14, then you get an HCG injection to help ovulation occur. AF will show up about 14 days after ovulation. The reason PCOSers don't have regular cycles is ovulation isn't happening. GL

I took my 2 hour glucose tolerance test today before starting on metformin. I came back at 143 so borderline pre-diabetic, so I'm glad to be going back on my met and have no doubt it will help with my hunger/weight issues lately.


----------



## sparkle83

I've just upped my met to 1g, hoping this makes a difference weight wise


----------



## manchester1

thanks. do they give u clomid with out the hgc injection, or always with?


----------



## jacky24

O.k i have been doing my own thing since Feb... but seems like it is paying off..
LTTC now for 21months
No Ovulation
No normal AF, im on progesterones so 30 day cycle on that.
After 10 cycles on CLOMID, 50mg x2, 4 x 100mg, and 4 x 150mg, still no ovulation.

WEIGHT is standing at 
https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/w97MpTc/weight.png

So at the moment im only on Duromine 30mg, Postoval... and not Actively TTC but practice makes perfect!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## sparkle83

Most of the time, there is no hcg shot with clomid, as using hcg trigger requires close ultrasound monitoring, which most UK clinics dont seem to do.

Jacky24~ well done on your weight loss!


----------



## manchester1

thanks!!


----------



## Smurfette

Recommending Slimming World! Lost 14 1/2 lbs in 5 weeks and doesn't feel like a diet in the slightest.

xxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

I must admit I'm always sceptical about the whole 'eat as much of ya like of xx foods'. But its good to know it does work :) well done smurfette


----------



## manchester1

it def works, i did it only for about 1 months and lost a stone.....then i gave up :(


----------



## ClaireLR

Well done Jacky and Smurfette! What are you both doing? Smurfette which days do you tend to stick to on Slimming world? I tried it before and tended to stick to green days and found I didn't lose much, however a friends mom did mainly red days and lost loads!!! 

Well it's back off to WW for me tomorrow, I didn't go last week as didnt have much healthy food in :blush::dohh: went shopping at the weekend and found lots of WW foods half price in Morrisons so I've stocked up. Bought lots of fruit and veg, no excuses now! Think I will be around 14stone tomorrow. I go on holiday mid Aug so I would like to lose 2 stone by then, that will be my first challenge (assuming I dont get :bfp: between now and then of course!). Started my supplements as well which I think are going to help with balancing blood sugar and therefore preventing cravings. Going to try and eat as naturally as possible on this diet. Update tomorrow after weigh in! x


----------



## jacky24

Hi, well my secret is called DUROMINE 30mg... It is YES a very dangerouse route to losing weight... But i have no Hormones, Insulin resistance and i had more than 60pounds to lose... So i was a perfect candidate for the DUROMINE... but you can only get it on perscription.. no heart defects, no history of anorexia... * i said i never had it* but i am 60 pounds overweight... and it is not just pop a pill eat nothing... as yes i can't stomace any food but you have to be active or everything will just stick!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck girls... will update again in about 2 weeks....:hug:


----------



## Smurfette

ClaireLR said:


> Well done Jacky and Smurfette! What are you both doing? Smurfette which days do you tend to stick to on Slimming world? I tried it before and tended to stick to green days and found I didn't lose much, however a friends mom did mainly red days and lost loads!!!

Thanks! xx

I do mostly green days (I love falafel and pasta)but with some red days thrown in for variety which seems to be working. I think you need to mix the days up a bit to get the most out of it. They have a new thing now though called extra easy where you can eat both red and green together. Haven't tried it yet as I'm a bit suspicious of it but others seem to be doing well on it.

Every lb is a lb closer to my first :bfp: :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLR

jacky24 said:


> Hi, well my secret is called DUROMINE 30mg... It is YES a very dangerouse route to losing weight... But i have no Hormones, Insulin resistance and i had more than 60pounds to lose... So i was a perfect candidate for the DUROMINE... but you can only get it on perscription.. no heart defects, no history of anorexia... * i said i never had it* but i am 60 pounds overweight... and it is not just pop a pill eat nothing... as yes i can't stomace any food but you have to be active or everything will just stick!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck girls... will update again in about 2 weeks....:hug:

Jacky, it sounds like speed! I've just been reading about it and it says do not take at night as it will keep you awake! It does say on there also not suitable for people intending to become pregnant. How long has it taken you on these tablets so far? 

I'm really looking forward to WW now! Update later x


----------



## Smurfette

Ooh, good luck with WW! Let us know how it went.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## sparkle83

Does anyone sometimes feellike it's the weight thats the problem with getting pregnant rather than the pcos?

I was 15 and 13st 11 when my cycles went odd, and they recovered for a few monhs when I got under 12st. after i came off the pill I was 13.11 again, and cycles weird again. I was checked at this point and had no cysts or pcos hormone issues, yet I still couldnt get pregnant. The only time I got pregnant naturally I was 13.11 (this is a weight I get stuck at, with ups and downs) but m/c. I cant help but think if I weighed less it might happen and work.


----------



## manchester1

i def think that. when ever i lose weight i get a period even if its like 6lbs or so!!! doesnt mean id get pregnant but def helping my lady organs the weight loss :)


----------



## manchester1

but saying that ur 13stone which isnt dramatically overweight.


----------



## Smurfette

Dr told me no one was really sure if pcos caused weight gain or if being over weight brought on pcos (obviously not the case for many as there are loads of girls with pcos who don't have weight issues) but I def think there's more chance of a natural pregnancy if you lose weight if you're overweight (here's hoping anyway 'cause I'm determined to get pregnant before I get to the top of the IUI waiting list!!!!)


----------



## manchester1

lol good luck. have u been through the whole metformin, clomid thing?


----------



## Jasmine79

Wow, so I am due to test today, but I wont even bother...okay this is a rant....I have not had any signs that AF was on her way, my boobs are fine, not swollen or painful....so what Im thinking is that I am gonna have another long cycle....Im gonna give it 10 days max, then will go on some primulat to induce AF...the life I lead is just not fun!!...and Im not making progress in weight loss...I had lost a pound about a week back...but then I had exams last week (Accountancy) and so i got stressed and started over eating...again....


----------



## jacky24

ClaireLR said:


> jacky24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, well my secret is called DUROMINE 30mg... It is YES a very dangerouse route to losing weight... But i have no Hormones, Insulin resistance and i had more than 60pounds to lose... So i was a perfect candidate for the DUROMINE... but you can only get it on perscription.. no heart defects, no history of anorexia... * i said i never had it* but i am 60 pounds overweight... and it is not just pop a pill eat nothing... as yes i can't stomace any food but you have to be active or everything will just stick!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck girls... will update again in about 2 weeks....:hug:
> 
> Jacky, it sounds like speed! I've just been reading about it and it says do not take at night as it will keep you awake! It does say on there also not suitable for people intending to become pregnant. How long has it taken you on these tablets so far?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to WW now! Update later xClick to expand...

Hey claire it is not so bad... the first few days were intense... But im in my third week of taking the tabs and i feel fine... I take my tabs at 5:30am and at 7pm every night i have to exsercise or i won't be able to sleep.. But i drink my antidepressants at night before bed as well.. they are very strong so helps me for a good nights rest as well..

I will only be on the tabs for 3 months then 2 months clean and TTC again when i get to my ideal weight or when AF shows up naturally and O is confirmed then we will try TTc again....:hug:


----------



## jacky24

I strongly believe my weight is causing me not to be able to Conceive....
I have no natural AF
No Ovulation
Hormones all over the show

So my conclusion is that before i got my :bfp: in Oct 2006, i weighed 193.6 pounds, but 2 months before that i was very stressed with the wedding arrangements and went from 202.4 down to 193.6 pounds wich is only 12 pounds but i got my :bfp:..

Now i weigh 224.4 pounds from 248.6 which is 24.2 pounds i have lost so far.. my aim is to get back to a regular weight of 171.6pounds so only another 52.8 pounds to go.... 

it is proven that weight can be one of the BIGGEST causes of Infertility, and with mine being UNEXPLAINED Infertility.. my only problem is im overweight!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Smurfette

manchester1 said:


> lol good luck. have u been through the whole metformin, clomid thing?


No, despite my 21 day progesterone coming back negative our FS decided that I was ovulating fine (?!) and didn't want to risk multiple pregnancy so decided to put us on the waiting list for IUI witout trying Clomid first. Went to see my GP to see if she could gve me some Clomid sneakily but Gps in our PCT aren't allowed to prescribe it any more :dohh:

Losing weight though and have cut out Diet coke (hadn't realised the aspartame in diet drinks could affect fertility until my Mum said something about a woman on freaky eaters who was addicted to Diet Coke and had been trying for a baby for ages, and when she stopped drinking it she got pregnant). DH taking maca & zinc and BDing every other day so very much hoping that I'll get a :bfp: before we need IUI!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkle83

I noticed a few people in real life much bigger than me and pregnant, but I think it comes down to a certain fertile range for your own body


----------



## jacky24

sparkle83 said:


> I noticed a few people in real life much bigger than me and pregnant, but I think it comes down to a certain fertile range for your own body

Will agree with you there... as i have my opinion on that one... But you have to be healthy in the end... As some women that are overweight struggle to Conceive... but also have alot of problems in pregnancy... so im not risking that again!!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## Smurfette

sparkle83 said:


> I noticed a few people in real life much bigger than me and pregnant, but I think it comes down to a certain fertile range for your own body

Yeah, there are def women out there who are overweight who conceive but whatever my reason for not being pg is, losing weight can't hurt (plus the opportunity to get a whole new wardrobe is too tempting to resist!)!


----------



## ClaireLR

So I went, I weighed 14st 1 pound :dohh: I was 12 stone 10 a few weeks before Christmas!! Anyway I have to lose 11 pound by the 24 Aug in order to get my next free vouchers.....problem is I'm going on holiday on the 17th Aug so I really need to get my butt into gear NOW!!! My ticker is going to be my short term goal off 11 ppounds as I need to lose a HUUUUGE 4 stone + to get to a healthy BMI. Not good. 

So today I have managed 20 mins on the exercise bike - might not sound much to some people but its a lot for me! Going to see if I can do that every day, little and often seems to be the best way of doing it. 

Hows everyone else today? x


----------



## ClaireLR

I've just found this on the net:

https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/news17.html (halfway down item 4)

For those that don't have time to read it, it's basically an article about how what you put onto your body can affect your fertility i.e. creams/lotions etc. Might be worth looking into a little further, and trying to decrease the amount of chemicals we use. Also thinking along the lines of cleaning products/air fresheners etc, I like my house to be clean but think of all those chemicals weare breathing in and what they may be doing to our reproductive (and other!) organs???


----------



## Smurfette

ClaireLR said:


> So I went, I weighed 14st 1 pound :dohh: I was 12 stone 10 a few weeks before Christmas!! Anyway I have to lose 11 pound by the 24 Aug in order to get my next free vouchers.....problem is I'm going on holiday on the 17th Aug so I really need to get my butt into gear NOW!!! My ticker is going to be my short term goal off 11 ppounds as I need to lose a HUUUUGE 4 stone + to get to a healthy BMI. Not good.
> 
> So today I have managed 20 mins on the exercise bike - might not sound much to some people but its a lot for me! Going to see if I can do that every day, little and often seems to be the best way of doing it.
> 
> Hows everyone else today? x

Good thanks honey. I have weigh in today :?. No idea how I've done but a bit worried as I lost 5 1/2lbs last week and I'm scared it might come back to haunt me.

Well done for getting to WW!!! One of the hardest things is over now - I always hate the first time at a slimming class. 11lb by August is totally doable so you'll be fine and 20 mins a day on the bike is great. I've let my wii fit/crosstrainer sessions go to sh!t a bit. :dohh:

:hug:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies

Please may I join you?
I have at least a 14lbs to loose (minimum) and I need to loose as much as possible before our f/s appt on the 9th.

I've never really had to loose weight before (always just rumbled along about the same weight until 2 months ago when I ballooned)
I've gained a stone since we emigrated :cry: Its all arounf my sides and tummy and sticks over the top of my jeans.

Tips, hints?
I'm trying to stop snacking on crap, I'm walking the 3k to work every morning and *trying* to do 2x20mins Davina workouts during the week .. although have failed so far this week :dohh:

HELP ...... I hate crappy infertility, the drugs, the feeling crap and the comfort eating :hissy:


----------



## Smurfette

Hi Farie,

Is your FS appointment on 9th July or August? There are lots of things you can do to help you lose weight. I'm a big fan of slimming groups as they motivate me week to week to lose weight and are supportive if you have a bad week. 

If you don't fancy joining a group the best tips I have is to eat a diet high in low fat dairy (apparently you can excrete twice as much fat if you eat a lot of low fat dairy such as skimmed milk, fat free yogurt and low fat cheese, than if you don't - there was a programme about weight loss on BBC a couple of weeks ago) and drinking loads of water helps to flush out toxins.

Just take each lb at a time and don't beat yourself up if you have a bad week as it'll make you more likely to reach for rubbish (at least that's how it works for me).

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine79

gosh...just found out that some one else in our office is preg after trying on ly for a few months...Im happy for her...but Im so depressed for myself...


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/w97MpTc/weight.png

How Cheesy i weighed on my late sons Second birthday just to discover... I have lost another 2.2 pounds since Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smurfette

Well done! He's obviously looking out for you!!!

:hug:


----------



## sparkle83

Well done you, and *hugs*

I must quit eating junk! Arrrrrgh. But, I havent been on the scales since sat (I'm trying to obsess slightly less!). And now tonight we're going to see my SIL and niece for chinese.


----------



## Smurfette

Rubbish! Stayed the same weight this week! I knew the 5 1/2 lbs off last week was too good to be true!

Oh well, got to stay positive and keep going!!!!!


----------



## Jasmine79

hi everyone, well dh has been diagnosed with high blood pressure, so he is going to be my gym partner....its sad though


----------



## ClaireLR

Thats great! I wish my OH would come and do some exercise with me!


----------



## sparkle83

My DH is trying to lose weight with me, but we wont know til tomorrow.
I have a mega cold, and all I want to do is eat sweets and ice cream to feel better :(


----------



## sparkle83

Woooohooo 2lbs down. Not a huge amount, but better than nowt :D


----------



## manchester1

well done sparkle!x


----------



## ClaireLR

Yay well done sparkle! I finally managed to convince OH to come for a mega walk with me tomorrow :) at last! Just off now to do 30 mins on the exercise bike. x x


----------



## sparkle83

Oh yeah, DH also lost 1 lb, which was good :) have just been shopping and bought strawberry cheesecake, but I must be good and share it... I'm really crap at exercising, its lucky that I cant drive and live 2 miles from work, so alot of the time (usually 4 days a week) I have to walk at least there or back (sometime both whn he's on nights, like this week), which does some good I guess!


----------



## Smurfette

sparkle83 said:


> Woooohooo 2lbs down. Not a huge amount, but better than nowt :D

Well done Sparkle!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## jacky24

Well done ladies... doing good....

Im going to load some pic's in my blog today for my so far before and after... so please bare with me will post link later.....:hug:

https://jackyjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Smurfette

jacky24 said:


> Well done ladies... doing good....
> 
> Im going to load some pic's in my blog today for my so far before and after... so please bare with me will post link later.....:hug:
> 
> https://jackyjourney.blogspot.com/

Well done Jacky!!!! Just had a look at your photos and you're doing so well!!!!!

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## sparkle83

How's everyone doing?


----------



## sparkle83

I meant to say, well done Jacky, definate;y clear to see the changes, and very brave of you to post pics... My weight loss is gonna be so slow my pics would barely change each month!


----------



## Smurfette

sparkle83 said:


> How's everyone doing?

Not sure yet as I have weigh in today. Not hopeful as had a bit of a rubbish week but excersising laods more than I was before so I guess the proof of the pudding is in the eating! (Mmmmm pudding!!!!) :icecream: .

How about everyone else?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

I've got to wait til saturday, though its payday tomorrow, so havent had any interesting food in this week, so hopefully that'll go in my favour... providing I dont buy anything interesting tomorrow!


----------



## Smurfette

Lost 1lb this week. Not brilliant but at least it's weight off rather than on. Have resolved to be ultra good :angelnot: this week and go for Slimmer of the Week.

Good luck for your losses this week girls! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

O well done smurfette, a pound is a pound.... good luck girls for this weekends healthy eating...:hug:
I should weigh this weekend as :witch: is on her way out.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkle83

well done smurfette! every pound is one closer to your baby :D


----------



## ClaireLR

Hi girls! I have been very good this week on my diet, hoping to lose 2 pounds this week. Me and my friend are taking up running as of Monday, god help me! We are planning to do 3 x 1 hour sessions a week to start. Always fancied doing it and never thought I had anyone to do it with (boring on your own, thats always been my excuse anyways!). 

I've felt great since starting all of my supplements too, my cravings for sugar seem to have completely disappeared - that could also be a lot to do with cutting out white bread and white pasta though. 

How's everyone else doing?

Jacky - your photos look fab, you can really see the difference already! Well done you! x x


----------



## sparkle83

Wow Claire, I wish I had your will power. I've been very bad today (those new magnums with the brownies are lovely, but 240 cals each :S )

Weigh-in tomorrow. Determined to do better next week.


----------



## sparkle83

well, I messed up, and am back to square one. Very very annoyed with myself tonight lol.


----------



## Smurfette

Oh honey! Try not to lose all your motivation. I know it's rubbish when you have a gain but just get back on track and try again for next week. Losing is always going to be harder for us PCOSers but you can do it.

Fingers crossed for you for next week

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

thanks hon. I think I need to weigh more often than once a week, just to keep myself focused!


----------



## Smurfette

Dangerous to do that though as everyone's weight fluctuates so much depending on the time of day etc and you might end up getting demotivated if a small gain shows up when in fact if you'd only weighed once a week you would have had a loss (although maybe it's just me that loses focus and eats chocolate if I weigh daily :dohh: ).

However you tackle it this week though good luck and let us know if you want some support :hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLR

Smurfette you've just described me to a T! In fact, if I weigh daily (which I frequently do), and I've put on I have to console myself with some food - but if I've done well and lost I have to reward myself with, yes you've guessed it, some food! 

I've been a bit naughty this weekend, drank far to much and have been to Greggs today (theres a shop in the hospital I work in - lethal!) for a prawn mayo sandwich. It was very nice but the scales this morning were already showing a gain :( and that was weighing in the morning as compared to usually being weighed on an evening :( :( 

Soooo, we didn't go running either, my friend worked over. I think she's going to drop out tonight to. I wish I could find someone to exercise with who lives near to me (have the ideal friend to walk with but she lives a 20 minutes drive away). OH always says he will and when it comes down to it he wont. I know I sound pathetic but I just don't like exercising alone, it's so boring! Plus I feel that I wouldn't want to run alone because I'd feel too embarassed, is that weird??? I'm not sure why I feel that way!

Hope everyone else is having/had a better few days than me! x x


----------



## manchester1

not really....haha
i go back to get weighed in a week.....and i dont thin(accordingto myhome scales) ivelost any weight at all!!! :'(

feel like giving up!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireLR

Well I'm very proud of me..........I DID IT, I WENT JOGGING ALONE!!!!!!!! :) :) :)

Very pleased with myself! It was exhausting, I literally am SO unfit! I walked/jogged about a mile, walked for a bit first to warm up, then checked there was no one around (lol!) and started to jog, about 20 seconds later I was knackered so walked a bit more and carried on like that all the way home! I had a vanful of men shout "nice tits love!" :rofl: at one point! I just gave them my best dirty look and the finger :) Doesn't really offend me to be honest, I used to work in a bar and heard MUCH worse there!

So maybe this will be my new thing after all!!!!!!!!!!! 

Manchester, what diet are you doing? x x


----------



## Smurfette

Well done!!!!!! You're much braver than I am!!! On a very personal note can you recommend a decent sports bra? Doing Race for Life in a month or so and the one I currenly have is about as much use as a chocolate fireguard!!!!!

manchester1 - don't give up! Your scales probably aren't calibrated the same way as the other ones so you'll probably lose more weight than you think you have!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLR

Mine is a triumph and I have to say its fab - my (.)(.) are 38f and it manages to hold them in place! 

Good point about the scales as well!


----------



## sparkle83

Agreed on the scales front :)

And well done you for running! I'm hopeless with exeercise, just a good job I cant drive and live 2 miles from work, it's the only exercise I really do.


----------



## Smurfette

ClaireLR said:


> Mine is a triumph and I have to say its fab - my (.)(.) are 38f and it manages to hold them in place!
> 
> Good point about the scales as well!

Brilliant! Thanks for that. I'm a 38 JJ which makes getting anything other than a reinforced hammock quite difficult but will have a look at Triumphs on Bravissimo. Determined to be able to run at least some of the way in Race for Life!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

ou girls make me feel flat chested! I'm a 36E lol

Anyone else a little scared of losing cup sizes when losing weight? I like the size the girls are now


----------



## Smurfette

I'm not, although sadly I don't think I'll ever go below an F! Frankly the smaller they get the better - would save me a fortune on a reduction!!!!! :happydance:

My ideal would be a C but as there's no one in my family below an F cup (all the women in my family are also irritatingly tiny - size 8 mostly) I think it's unlikely I'll ever reach that golden cup size. I can dream though :sleep:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

a size 8 and an F cup :O that's scary!
I've been an F, lost a stone and a cup size. I dont get any pain or back problems though, so I'd wanna stay big :D


----------



## ClaireLR

I actually found my cup size increased when I lost weight - 4 stone ago I was a 42D, now I'm a 38F. I thought it was weird but a friend of mine said that when she loses her boobs get bigger too!

I put on half a pound last night :( oh well onwards and upwards! Was planning on jogging tonight again but my hayfever is way to bad (was also planning on a walk this lunchtime but have had to stay indoors, gutted because it's so nice out there!). I've tried a few different things for it, normally it's not to bad to need anything but today I can't stop sneezing and sniffling, it's driving me mad! Plus I actually want to exercise outside if I've got to do it at all! I'm going to do a session on my exercise bike I think instead. 

Think I'll have a nice healthy salad for tea as well while the weathers hot. I'm going to make jacket spuds and have them with coleslaw (low fat of course!) sweetcorn, grated carrot, onion, peppers and some chilli sauce on the top. Yum. 

What kind of diet does everyone stick to?


----------



## sparkle83

*hugs* that half pound will disapear hon :)

Have you seen those anti-hayfever machine things llyods pharmacy are currently doing?

I'm trying to eat less junk, more fruit, smaller portion sizes and use less fat(and cheese!)


----------



## Smurfette

Beconase nasal spray is fab for hayfever. I have hayfever year round (allregic to EVERYTHING) so I take Cetirizine daily but if the pollen count is high I top with Beconase.

I'm doing Slimming World - the best diet to fit around 'normal' life I've done.

Weigh in today :?

Anyone else had their weigh in over the last couple of days?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

Oops, sorry Claire - missed your weigh in results :dohh:

1/2 lb will come off again quickly so don't beat yourself up about it lovely. You're doing brilliantly with your running, could be just a blip (water weight etc)

:hug:


----------



## ClaireLR

Thanks Smurfette!

Sparkle - I don't know if you saw that programme on BBC1 a few weeks ago, they said that a diet high in low fat dairy products can help you to lose more weight - so don't be in to much of a rush to cut out that cheese :) I eat weightwatchers yoghurts (half a point) and philadelphia light to get mine in. 

Hayfevers feeling a little better today so might venture outside tonight! Didnt do my exercise bike last night because I felt so drained from the hayfever, I couldn't stop scratching when I got home - felt like a dog with fleas lol! OH went and fetched me some Benadryl. Sparkle I saw those Lloyds machines, in fact I was all set to go buy one yesterday and then saw a review online - you have to push the probes right up your nostrils - one women wrote that she felt that she could see the lights in her eyes! I'm to squeamish for that (god knows how I'll ever cope with childbirth ROTFL!)

Good luck for weigh in Smurfette, let us know how you get on! xx


----------



## Smurfette

ClaireLR said:


> Thanks Smurfette!
> 
> Sparkle - I don't know if you saw that programme on BBC1 a few weeks ago, they said that a diet high in low fat dairy products can help you to lose more weight - so don't be in to much of a rush to cut out that cheese :) I eat weightwatchers yoghurts (half a point) and philadelphia light to get mine in.
> 
> Good luck for weigh in Smurfette, let us know how you get on! xx


Will do. I watched the programme about weight loss too. I eat mullerlights (free on SW) and skimmed milk (sometimes with a sneaky 1/2 tsp of banana Neskwik in it :blush:) to keep my low fat dairy intake up. Yum!

Hope the pollen count's lower where you are today for your run - it def is down here.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

Hey ladies.. Congrats to those that have lost weight... Don't give up hope to those that have not lost weight or even gained a pound... One week up next week down, as long as it is moving right!!!!!!

Well i havn't weighed now in 2weeks and im too scared to be honost!!!! I have only excercised Tuesday and Last night... Will get a good session in tonight and maby weigh on Sunday... it was also very hard as :witch: only left on Sunday... so :hug: to all, and good luck for the week ahead......


----------



## Smurfette

RUBBISH!!!!!!!!! Put 1/2lb on!!!!! :hissy:

Not giving up but totally fed up with the whole losing one week then gaining the next ](*,) . It wouldn't be so bad but I've done laods of excersise this week and stuck to my diet.

Oh well, just got to get on with it!!!!

Good luck with your weigh in on Sunday Jackie. Hope the rest of you are doing OK.

xxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

Smurfette *hugs* bodies make no sense sometimes. heading up to AF perhaps?

Claire: I didn''t see it, but I meant proper cheddar full fat stuff, which I tend to be a bit liberal with on pasta dishes. I always take multi-vits with iron and calcium with vit d supplements, as I am crap at eating well. And childbirth will be fine, its summat going out, not in 

weigh in tomorrow, hopefully gonna make up for gaining it back last week.

Went up and saw my niece earlier (SIL's little girl, 14 wks old), who laughed for the first time when DH was taking her ic. I have a pic now of him with her, and seeing him holding a baby made me focus on exactly why I have to get this damn weight off.


----------



## sparkle83

still no change. getting a bit fed up now.


----------



## ClaireLR

Smurfette - is it possible that your not eating enough? If your doing a lot of exercise but still eating the same that could be possible - a girl at my old ww class started to do lots of exercise but didn't increase her points and just stayed the same for weeks, but as soon as she upped her points just by a couple a week she started losing again. 

Sparkle :hugs: it sucks when the scales dont move. Do you go to a class or do it yourself? Try measuring yourself, I had weeks on Cambridge where the scales didn't move which was very disheartening, but those weeks were always the ones where I would lose a large amount of inches (I lost a whole FOOT in total from my waist :happydance:) Also try keeping a food diary to see what your eating and when to see if you can see whats happening? I find that it helps me loads when I track everything, as soon as I stop I can guarantee I'll put on. 

Just had huge chicken and veg stir fry for tea followed by an activia fat free yoghurt which I have to say was YUMMY! Had a pork sandwich earlier in town (god it was good though!) so thought I'd try and use less points for tea. 

Good luck for WI tomorrow Jackie! x


----------



## cherrished

hi ladies just want to give u all sum hope....im a pcos sufferer n been TTC for over a year weighing around 11nhalf stone wiv a BMI of 31....just 4 months before starting clomid successfully got pregnant without losing weight but sadly lost the baby at 8 weeks they put it down to miscarriage/chemical pregnancy....then i thought forget this im not going to give up but change my lifestyle so i quit my old job then a month l8r started a new one...well a week into my new job i successfully got pregnant n discovered at 5 weeks gone just b4 xmas im now 34 weeks pregnant wiv a healthy baby boy n due august 9th so i never had to take clomid i just changed a few things in my life n focused more on other things...its the best xmas present i could ever have....:)

i just dont want you pcos ladies to give up trying or hope i hope u all get ur :bfp: very soon and i wish u lots of baby dust && good luck xox


----------



## sparkle83

Claire: just trying to lose it on my own. Had dropped from 15.2 to 13.2 in 2008, but after feb 09 I've gained back 1 st 3lbs :( I'll try the food diary idea. Although my weight is no lower, I've lost 9cm off the widest part of my waist


----------



## cherrished

Hi ladies my consultant gave me a course of Xencial which is diet tablets to help shed the pounds used them for around 3 weeks n they did wonders...side effects werent too good thou but they worked have you spoke about ne diet tablets wiv doctor or ur consultant ??? I know as a pcos sufferer n the side effect of gaining weight ur entitled to these tablets. Hope this helps maybe ask ur doc on ur next appointment for more info on these xox

Millions of baby dust to every 1 :hug:

Hope u all get ur :bfp: u deserve it ladies !!!!


----------



## sparkle83

Hi

I've had xenical before, and the side effects were so bad I couldnt leave the house, so they'rea no-go unfortunately


----------



## sparkle83

scales this morning said I'd lost 2lbs, but I'm gonna wait til my official weigh day... heres hoping I can lose alittle more by then


----------



## jacky24

Feeling the same... I am standing still for 8 days now!!!!!!!!!!! still standing on 222 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am jacking up my excercise to 5 nights a week now, full hour.. and no more walking i am going to be jogging to get the blood flowing faster......

:hug: I feel your pain girls.......


----------



## Smurfette

Hi,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Been mad busy at work then went away for a couple of days to see some friends.

Sparkle - Sadly AF wasn't due so I can't put the gain down to that. I'm totally feeling your pain about the weight not moving. Keep going though. Whilst it's great seeing the change on the scales inch loss is also brilliant! :hug:

Claire - Good point about the change in food intake. Weigh in on Thursday so I might give eating more a go and see what happens then. How's the running going?

I did ask about weight loss tablets at the docs a little while ago but she said most of them are contra-indicated in pregnancy so she wasn't happy to prescribe any in case I got a :bfp: while I was on them. 

Anyone got any good diet recipe suggestions? Not a clue what to have for dinner!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manchester1

weird i am taking xenical(diet pill) and clomid at the same time. dont see how either could effect either...


----------



## Smurfette

Don't know if this is new research or not but thought it might be worth posting
xx

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/3434420/Vitamin-D-can-aid-fertility.html


----------



## ClaireLR

Great link smurfette. Wonder how much vit D you would need to take, it doesn't give dosages - I'll see what else I can find. 

3 and half off for me this week :happydance: haven't been running as it's just been way to hot, but have tried to walk as much as possible and generally be a bit more active. I'm off work this week and have been trying to do a bit but it's just so hot - you just want to sit down eating ice lollies under a fan!!!

The Xenical thing......noooooooooooooooooooooooo! I tried that once and had horrendous side effects including stomach ache, really terrible diarhorrea (TMI) and oily, greasy stools (even more TMI :rofl:) The worst side effect for me was loss of bowel control, resulting in a couple of rather smelly accidents :blush::blush::blush: really not nice and I wouldn't recommend them AT ALL!!

Sparkle - I've gained about the same amount of weight since beginning of Dec last year - your measurement loss is fab though, sometimes it just takes our bodies to catch up a little (think this is what happened to me - last week half a pound on and wasn't sure why, this week fab weight loss!). 

Hope you're all ok!!! x


----------



## ClaireLR

Just thought I would post this photo of myself for you when I was at my heaviest, 17 stone 6 pounds (I'm only 5'2"!!!). Second one is me at around 12 10, which was my lightest (am 13 9 right now).
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 8









8.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Smurfette

Wow! Fab weight loss this week and brilliant pics Claire!!!!! 

I'm having a rubbish week this week :sad2:!!!! I'm retaining water like there's no tomorrow, my skin seems to have gone into meltdown, I'm fairly sure I didn't ovulate a couple of weeks ago as I had no ovulation cramps so no idea when :witch: might turn up and I have weigh in tomorrow which I do not expect to go well.

I'm just a big ball of crap at the moment :hissy: !

On the plus side at least when I know what the damage is tomorrow I can try and make amends.

How's everyone else doing? Feeling more positive than me I hope!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLR

How did you do Smurfette? :hugs: it's bad enough that the witch makes an appearance at all without not even knowing when she's gonna come! My skins awful at the moment too, all this hot weather means its permanently greasy and I have spots everywhere!

:witch: is due for me anything from Monday until about Wednesday. I'm not holding out much hope of being preg this month, I decided to have a chilled out month, didn't do any OPK's so don't even know when I ov'd (if at all). I have an appointment with the GP on Tuesday to discuss further meds as I have done 3 months of Clomid 50mg - am expecting her to at least double the dose and maybe add in some Metformin as well. Oh the joy!

Keep your chin up everyone!!! x x


----------



## Smurfette

Lost 3lbs :happydance: All my pesimism was obviously mislaid so I feel much better now. My skin's still rubbish but at least this week I don't feel like all my hard work has been for nothing!

Good luck with the GP Claire! You never know, maybe having a more relaxed month will be just the thing and you'll get a surprise :bfp:!

How's everyone else doing?

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

Well done Smurfette, thats great!!

I'm still struggling, though have now realised we're overspent this month, so will be cutting down on food shopping costs therefore less junk. Sometimes poverty helps lol


----------



## Smurfette

Nothing like a bit of enforced cutting down to help you lose weight!

Do you go to a slimming class Sparkle? (I know you've already said what kind of programme you're on but I have a mind like a seive!!!!! :dohh:)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

I dont go to any... which is a good job, coz I wouldnt be able to afford it this month! Roll on payday lol


----------



## Smurfette

Pay day is always a good day!

Let me know if you fancy trying any Slimming World recipes honey, they tend to be quite purse friendly!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

I'm incredibly awkward with food tbh, probably why I'm in the state I'm in. I am better now than I was, but from the ages of 5 - 16, I wouldnt eat anything other than burgers/fishfingers etc, chips, bread, and junk. No rice, pasta, mash potatoes (hubby had to gradually encourage me to try these when I was 16), and then it's taken me another 5 years to be able to eat fruit. I'm much better than I once was, but still struggle.


----------



## Smurfette

Any improvement is great though honey. You could always make your own burgers so that they don't have all the preservatives etc and as you're able to eat a wider variety of things you'll have more and more choice.

Sadly my problem is the opposite. I'll try anything (and I mean anything) and generally like it and want to eat more of it. I also have an oral fixation. Sounds kinky, but basically means that whether I realise it or not I always have something in my mouth. I still suck my thumb at 30!!!!!! :blush:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

it does sound kinky  tried reduced sugar boiled sweets?


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/wRxbLGn/weight.png

I have been looking at everyones tickers and been wondering... WHY is my BMI less than others that are close to my weight.... Could it have anything to do with me being TALL????????????

I decided i will weigh at the end of July again.. this 2 pounds 4 pounds a week is driving me nuts... I want to see -16pounds ONCE off.....

You girls are doing so well....:hug:


----------



## Smurfette

Yay, thanks!

Yeah, your BMI will be lower at the same weight if you're taller. I'm 5' 6''.

I have tried sugar free boiled sweets but I end up eating too many and they then have an unfortunate effect on my digestive system!!!!!!!!

I tend to go with either sugar free gum or my thumb, although the thumb thing can be quite embarassing when a client walks into my office and I haven't realised I'm doing it!!!!!!!!! :fool:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

O.k im 5'7... makes sence now.... thanks smurfette:hug:


----------



## ClaireLR

Morning girls! Very well done on your loss smurfette!!! Just goes to show that sometimes we think we haven't done well but only the scales know the truth. 

I'm doing well so far this week, one session of half hour on exercise bike on Wed, then my car brakes have something wrong with them so I had to walk to the car parts place this morning - an hours walk. Could have caught the bus but didn't know what time they ran anyway!

Sparkle - I have weird things with food too - a lot of stuff I won't eat because I absolutely refuse to mix any food together, so of course anything like cabbage and other veg, which probably would taste ok mixed with other things, I won't touch. I'm trying to get over it and start to mix things together, but it's hard to break a habit you've had for so long! Baby steps are best :)

Hope everyone has a great day! x


----------



## sparkle83

hey girls

two pounds down today, hopefully the beginning of a good trend!

I also finally worked out what to use my nectar points for, and got £15.01 of shopping for 1p!


----------



## ClaireLR

Yaaaaay well done you :happydance::happydance::happydance: What do you think you did differently this week?

I am not happy! Stood on my scales earlier and I seem to have put on a pound despite being saintly all week with my food along with exercise as well :cry: also we're out tomorrow with our neighbours, we're all going fishing and so of course there will be lots of food and drink involved :blush::hissy:


----------



## sparkle83

I just havent bought as much junk, and have had to walk to work and home a couple of days (4 mile round trip)

sorry about your scales, whens your official weigh day?


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/wRxbLGn/weight.png

I lost another 4.6 pounds last week.. very very happy..... one of these days i wil atleast have lost more than what i have to lose... getting closer and closer to my goal weight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to all the girls with their weight loss......:hug:


----------



## Smurfette

Yay, congrats Sparkle and Jacky. Brilliant losses!

Claire, maybe if you've been really good and upped your exercise you haven't been eating enough?

Good luck for this week girls! Hope you're all having a better Monday than I am so far!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

Its been a bit of a hit and miss day tbh, walked to work again, have done alot of lifting and moving at work, so fingers crossed. Going away this coming weekend, so will have to weigh a day early on friday instead.


----------



## Smurfette

How's everyone doing?

Having a mad week so not been eating brilliantly. I'm now all stocked up on vitamin D and EPO. I take so many tablets now it takes at leasat 10 minutes to sort them all out and take them at bedtime!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

Here is my link to my before and after pictures thread so far..

Hope u girls can view as it is in the Girly Sanctuary....

https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...t-loss-opinions-needed-half-naked-pics-3.html

:hug:


----------



## butterfly06

Hello All

I've just joined this site and I'm relieved to have found you all. I have PCOS and have been trying for a baby for a year now and have also been trying to lose weight but I have tried so many different things and have not managed to shift much. I'm starting to get discourged but in the same breathe and really getting anxious to fall pregnant. 

any help or advice is really appreciated


----------



## jacky24

butterfly06 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I've just joined this site and I'm relieved to have found you all. I have PCOS and have been trying for a baby for a year now and have also been trying to lose weight but I have tried so many different things and have not managed to shift much. I'm starting to get discourged but in the same breathe and really getting anxious to fall pregnant.
> 
> any help or advice is really appreciated

Hi butterfly06 welcome to the group....
The best ladies to chat to is smurfette and sparkle and claire... they are the fundi's on this thread.. i am just taking it by myself.....

Good luck:hug:


----------



## sparkle83

Hi and welcome butterfly :)

have you tried any weightloss groups? Some of the others go but I'm just too much of a cheapskate!

As for advise, all I'm doing is trying to eat less junk and reduce portion size. Its not going very quickly, but in the past I've found when it has, it all comes back!


----------



## ClaireLR

Well ladies.......I won't be posting here anymore.......

I went to weigh in this week and I gained 3.5 pounds!! Was peed off as I'd stuck to diet and exercised etc. Wasn't peed off for long though as I tested the same night and got :bfp::happydance:

So I will be coming in to check on you all regularly so no slacking!!!!

Hope you all get your BFP really really soon. x


----------



## Smurfette

So so so happy for you again babe, although you'll missed here! There's no better reason for gaining weight!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful 9 months

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

butterfly06 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I've just joined this site and I'm relieved to have found you all. I have PCOS and have been trying for a baby for a year now and have also been trying to lose weight but I have tried so many different things and have not managed to shift much. I'm starting to get discourged but in the same breathe and really getting anxious to fall pregnant.
> 
> any help or advice is really appreciated

Hi lovely,

I'm doing Slimming World and have up weeks and down weeks. I tend to lose weight every other week so I'm expecting to gain a bit this week as I lost 3lbs last week.

The best advice I can offer is to think whenever you're about to eat something if you'd prefer to eat the thing or get pregnant. It's not foolproof obviously and sometimes I forget and eat without thinking but I've lost coming up to a stone and a half since May. 

You also need to look at it long term. I used to be the same and give up if I wasn't shifting weight quickly but sadly 'cause of the PCOS it's just not going to go quickly.

I generally check B&B every day so if you want some support PM me and keep letting everyone know how you're doing. It's always great top get support from the girls on here!

:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

jacky24 said:


> Here is my link to my before and after pictures thread so far..
> 
> Hope u girls can view as it is in the Girly Sanctuary....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...t-loss-opinions-needed-half-naked-pics-3.html
> 
> :hug:

Boo! It's telling me I can't access it! :cry:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

Smurfette said:


> jacky24 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my link to my before and after pictures thread so far..
> 
> Hope u girls can view as it is in the Girly Sanctuary....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...t-loss-opinions-needed-half-naked-pics-3.html
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Boo! It's telling me I can't access it! :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

https://jackyjourney.blogspot.com/ Try this one it is my blog....:hug:


----------



## loulaar

hi everyone.
well i am trying to loose weight too.
so heres a bit about me.
i weighed in last week at 15 stone, i am 5.3 tall.
so have lots to loose.
having a lap done on 1st september as i have a polyp in my womb and endometriosis, and they are pretty sure i have PCOS too.
according to the scan i had and my symptoms too.
i am always hungry, and i mean alway.
i love fat coke and wake up craving it.(not good)
i always fancy something to eat, and tend to go in trends with my food
one week it will be one food then i will go off that and move onto a different type of food.
this seems to have always been the case with me thinking back anyway.
i am very lucky to have a 3 year old boy, but assume i did not have all these problems when i fell pregnant with him and i had lost weight when i conceived so maybe thats how we got him, but by the end og the pregnancy i weighed 18 stone, due to me eating too much and having spd and was bed ridden for the last 6 weeks.
so been to the consultant last week and he told me to loose weight.
so i am trying again, this is the story of my life, loose weight gain more weight.
but i am 36 now and really wanted another child and to be able to run and play with the one i have too.
being fat is no fun hey!
so it looks like the only way i might have a chance of another child is to loose weight, so here goes.
i am doing it at home.
changing the way i eat and what i eat.
trying to cut out the sugar and stopped the fat coke (ouch) 
i have read that a low gi diet is the way to go with pcos ?
what you guys think about it.
anyone want to be buddies, i need all the hlp i can get.
thanks for reading 
x


----------



## Smurfette

Hey babe,

Whereabouts in Hampshire are you? Would love to be buddies!

The PCOS (essentailly a low GI diet) is good but I much prefer the flexibility of Slimming World. TBH I'm a bit of a SW evangelist :blush:! I love it 'cause you can eat as much as you want of certain foods and you're still allowed to eat things you wouldn't in other diets. It's working better for me than any other diet has. I go to the group every week and normally stay to the meetings which helps me.

I know how hard it is to lose weight with PCOS as do all the other wonderful girls on here so you'll be very much supported whenever you need a virtual hug or have something to celebrate!

:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

jacky24 said:


> Smurfette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacky24 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my link to my before and after pictures thread so far..
> 
> Hope u girls can view as it is in the Girly Sanctuary....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...t-loss-opinions-needed-half-naked-pics-3.html
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Boo! It's telling me I can't access it! :cry:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> https://jackyjourney.blogspot.com/ Try this one it is my blog....:hug:Click to expand...


Yay! Great pics Jacky!

Well done on all your weight loss!

xxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

Stayed the same this week, which is actually quite miraculous as I've eaten my considerable body weight in chocolate!


----------



## sparkle83

Claire, thats amazing news, well done. How long were you ttc?


----------



## ClaireLR

sparkle83 said:


> Claire, thats amazing news, well done. How long were you ttc?

We were not trying not preventing for 3 years with one mc, then another 12 months of proper TTC, and in that 12 months we were on round 3 of Clomid. 

I suppose I should change my ticker now! x


----------



## sparkle83

yes, you should lol. what were your symptoms and prog number like this cycle?

I lost another lb, it's going slowly


----------



## MissAma

Hello ladies, nice to find this thread in LTTC! I haven't read it all but read a few pages and since I have another 43 lbs to shift to goal I was wondering if I could join you.

I'm on the Cambridge, Sole source -in fact AutumnSky -now a happily prego ex-LTTCer- turned me to it in January- and lost 106lbs so far. For anyone considering it, best thing I've ever done in my life, I'm healthier and happier after 6 months of this than ever before so roll on goal! 

Best of luck to everyone on your weight loss journey!


----------



## ClaireLR

sparkle83 said:


> yes, you should lol. what were your symptoms and prog number like this cycle?
> 
> I lost another lb, it's going slowly

I had loads of symptoms but never realised at the time! I had 3 nights of freaky dreams from about 6dpo. A horrible lightheaded feeling at about 8DPO, woke up after being asleep one afternoon, got up and almost passed out! Ran to the loo and had diahorrea (sorry TMI) and then felt fine. Put it down to the heat we were having. Also had really strong smelling urine (again sorry TMI) and on Monday I felt so tried I literally couldn't get off the settee, it was like someone had sucked all the life out of me. Also about 7DPO I had terrrible anxiety, I used to suffer years ago but haven't felt so anxious in ages, so not sure if that was an actual symptom. I actually felt like :witch: was going to turn up, even after I tested really!

You know whats strange though (and I hope this doesn't sound patronising at all) is you know when people tell you "just chill out!" (and you want to punch them lol) well I think it really is true! Every other month I've been stressing about BDing at the right time and in the right position, OPK's every day sometimes 4-5 times a day to check whats happening, and just generally stressing that it was never gonna happen. This month I resigned myself to the fact that the Clomid would never work for me and so thought forget it I'm going to relax, we booked a holiday to the Dominican Republic (which we will now probably be cancelling) and I didn't do OPK's, took no notice of when I would be ovulating, just BD'ed as and when we wanted to and not on some sort of schedule. And it seems to have paid off!!

The other thing I did differently this past 6 weeks or so was cut out diet coke (used to drink about 1-2 litres a day), eat more foods containing fibre, and took the supplements I listed near the beginning of this thread. Whether any of that lot helped or not I'm not sure, but it certainly doesn't seem to have done any harm!!! x x


----------



## ClaireLR

MissAma said:


> Hello ladies, nice to find this thread in LTTC! I haven't read it all but read a few pages and since I have another 43 lbs to shift to goal I was wondering if I could join you.
> 
> I'm on the Cambridge, Sole source -in fact AutumnSky -now a happily prego ex-LTTCer- turned me to it in January- and lost 106lbs so far. For anyone considering it, best thing I've ever done in my life, I'm healthier and happier after 6 months of this than ever before so roll on goal!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on your weight loss journey!

Hello :wave:

I did the Cambridge diet when I was at my heaviest (almost 18 stone). I lost four stone and have managed to keep most of what I lost off for 2 years (give or take half a stone at Xmas/hols etc). It was definitely the best diet I've ever done, I had more energy than ever, my skin cleared up, and best of all was the fantastic weight loss - 3-4pounds a week, EVERY week (13 pounds in the first week!). Good luck with it, it's a fab diet!!


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/wRxbLGn/weight.png

i LOST ANOTHER POUND!!!!!!! but i think :witch: is due today.... so will weigh again next weekend.....:hug:

Looking good girls!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## sparkle83

well, I didnt gain anything whilst away, so thats good!

Also been to the hospital this morning and been given progesterone to start AF and then 6 rounds of 50 mg clomid. So, fingers crossed.


----------



## Smurfette

Well done Sparkle and Jacky!!!!!!!

Welcome MissAma! Is the Cambridge Diet a meal replacement plan?

Feeling very tired and a bit grumpy after having the in laws this weekend. Feeling a bit parented out as we've seen all 6 of them in 7 days!!!!!!!!!

Had a really vivid dream last night that I had just found out that I was 6 months pregnant. Was so vivid that when I woke up I actually checked to see if my bump was still there! :(

Glad everyone's doing so well :hug:


----------



## Smurfette

Maintained again this week. Ggggggrrrrrrrrr! HOpe everyone else is doing OK.

xxxxxxx


----------



## WendyB

hi all, i have PCOS and would love to lose some weight too, but my problem is more that i dont exercise then i eat too much, i was just wondering if anyone here has used the wii fit or the fitness coach? and if its any good, id like to know before i go out and buy them just to find they dont really work.

thanks for reading!!


----------



## twinkletoes80

Hi ladies
Just thought I would share something that has helped me. About 5 weeks ago I cut gluten out of my diet entirely after stumbling across research linking pcos to gluten intolerance. I feel very different, Ive lost 3 kilos and I am no longer bloated. I also had a period and ovulated last week so am now in my 2ww. 
Its quite difficult giving up bread and pasta, but when you immediately feel better for it well that makes it a hell of a lot easier. I am also now reading about adrenal fatigue as I occasionally tick all the boxes for that and thats also linked to PCOS. Google these things and have a read.
All the best xx


----------



## MissAma

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is well and going strong. Changing our bodies and way of eating is the very best thing we can go for ourselves ever! 

Smurfette - Yes it is. You don't have to go on the plan that involves all meals being replaced by 3 shakes a day (Called Sole Source - I am on that) but it is the one that I think is best because it takes food out of the equation for a while and lets you get into ketosis and hence be energetic and unhungry as well as lets you lose the weight the fastest.

I'm feeling brave so here's a ticker I won't put in the signature as it's well shameful how big of an elephant I was. :)


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wGKaiuJ/weight.png


----------



## MissAma

oops double post. Corrected :) Sorry.


----------



## sparkle83

MissAma, well done on your weight loss hon!

sorry, I've been AWOL, just been feeling down. Not alot going on here weight wise, and I'm waiting for the provera to start AF (should be weds/thurs), and then back to clomid.

how is everyone?


----------



## monkeygirl84

Hi everyone...hope youre all doing well...I started Rosemary Conleys GI diet 2 weeks ago and im doing ok so far...lost 7lbs in first week and have weigh in tomorrow!! Hopefully weight loss will help in getting pregnant x x x


----------



## sparkle83

wow thats really good hon!

what sort of things do you eat on that?


----------



## monkeygirl84

thanks...normal everyday stuff...as long as its less than 5% fat and count the cals...her book is really good and gives loads of ideas for recipes...its a two week kick start of 1000 cals but youre never hungry cos you snack in between...its the first diet i have found easy to stick to and that works x x


----------



## Smurfette

Brilliant monkeygirl! Well done. Good luck with weigh in!

Sorry to hear you're feeling low Sparkle. I've hit a bit of a slump too. Sending hugs and dust!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

eeeeep, I know i've gained weight, so staying off the scales and going to be dieting hard!

on cd3, second day of clomid, really hoping it works this time :)


----------



## jem02

Hi all, I had severe pcos -my ovaries were like an egg graveyard! Diagnosed 4 1/2 yes ago, last year I lost three stone on the Cambridge diet, periods returnedand I was on top of the world. I'm 22 just now and had put on bout two stone again just through contentment- my partner and I bought a flat and life was great so didn't worry bout the weight. I was on the pill to try n regulate periods but they were few and far between. I was told I had a million to 1 chance of natural conception, but low and behold I'm PREGNANT :) so guys don't worry my wee miracle baby is due in jan, I've had two fantastic scans and a healthy baby on the way. Stay positive x x x


----------



## Smurfette

Lost 1lb this week. Not much but better than maintaining as I have for the last 2 weeks.

Good luck with your clomid cycle Sparkle

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrilicious

Hello I'm new to the board :)

I have PCOS and for the last 6 months have been gaining weight for no good reason. I don't eat to excess in fact I'm picky, just haven't been as active. I used to swim and my fave pass time was dance dance revolution. Now we don't live in a flat I might start that up again.

Dieting sucks X(


----------



## sparkle83

well, I got on the scales, and have managed to get myweight back to where it is in my ticker, so onwards and upwards :)

clomid is making me more tired, I've slept about 14 hours, and still could sleep more!


----------



## Smurfette

Yay, well done Sparkle! You can do it. Trying to be extra good 'cause I'm way behind with my target of losing 2 stone by the time we go on hols in September.

Welcome Starrilicious! Dance Dance Revolution sounds good. You're far more likely to stick to it if it's something you enjoy! Good luck with it!

xxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

well, according to the scales I've dropped 2 lbs in the last 2 days :O obviously hubby being on nights I cant nip to the shop for sweets/cakes/takeaway, so eating better :)

clomid is crapthough, hot flushes this time round, plus being very sad. oh and a bit ummmm.... keen in bed ;)


----------



## Smurfette

LOL! Sorry to hear about the flushes and sadness though honey. Your loss this week so far is brilliant though. I'm the opposite. When DH is on nights I tend to eat worse 'cause I can't be bothered to cook for one. Really pleased for you and hope the rest of the week goes as well!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

wooohooo another 1lb this morning, which makes 3 in total this week!


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya!

I'm currently on the WeightWatchers plan and have lost 3st 1lb so far. Still got another 4st to lose to be at my goal weight. I was recently told that I have PCOS and have mostly been overweight since being around 14 and I'm now 24. Over the years I've tried lots of weight loss plans but this is the best I have have found personally. Hopefully it keeps working! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLR

I'm BACK!

After a shitty few weeks, I've gained god knows how much. I'm going to weigh myself in the morning - I reckon I've put on half a stone due to comfort eating/not being arsed to cook etc. However, it's now only TWO weeks till my holiday and I'm scared my tankini ain't gonna fit :blush:

SO..........my plan for the next two week is as follows. 

3 days of apple detox - this is to kick start my diet and clear out all of the toxins that are bound to have accumulated in the past couple of weeks. Not looking forward to it as I've done it before and you get headaches and generally feel like crap, but needs must and I know I'll feel better by day four. Basically it's just apples and nowt else for 3 days and plenty of water. While doing this part I will be having an epsom salt bath every night after a rigorous body brush - again helps to remove the toxins. 

from day 4 to day 14 I'm going to stick to 800 cals a day, consisting of mainly fruit and veg, with the occasional low fat natural yoghurt and chicken/fish for protein. No carbs!

So if you see me doing any of this over the next fortnight:wine::lolly::pizza::icecream::drunk::munch:you have my permission to give me a severe kick up the backside!!!


----------



## MissAma

Hey everyone.

ClaireLR you sound so positive and with it hon. Good for you, well done! That determination can only help. I only have one observation, hope you don't mind. You said 800 kcals mainly of fruits. That's carbs. Well that's sugar which is carbs. But as long as you're counting those and are on plan that's great.

As for me getting there after a nasty TOTM plateau it's moving down again. I have 42 days of Cambridge left and then it's on to refeed towards Atkins-like-low-carb-high-protein-high-fat Maintenance. Can't wait.

Have a good dieting week everyone!


----------



## Smurfette

Well done Sparkle!!!!!!

It's fab to have you back with us again Claire! You'll soon shift everything you gained while you were away.

I put 1lb on last week. Feeling a bit fed up but going to be extra good this week and will hopefully see another loss this week.

Well done on getting over your plateau MissAma!

Hope everyone has a good week!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

hi can i join... i lost over a stone over the past 2 months.. think i have put half of it back on again now though need to get weighed.. so im going back on my soup and sugar free jelly diet... it works! lol although its mega boring! xxx


----------



## sparkle83

arrrrrrrgh stupid bloody scales. the battery wen, and now I've gained 2lbs back. dammit!

and I'm certain clomid has done sod all, no ewcm this cycle


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls, thought i would stop by and say hey!! I've got PCOS and Iam trying so hard to lose weight, i just feel like i can't lose the pounds, i eat health and walk every so often, but still can't lose the weight!!! I'm getting very frusterated!!! Every time i look into the mirror i just wanna cry!!!


----------



## sparkle83

Hi and welcome hon :)

I was wrong, it was 3lbs! :O must do better.

I've had ewcm the last few days, but not alot. blood test is monday though, so theres notmuch likelyhood of that being good. DH doesnt want us to use opks because I'll get obsessed with ttc again, which I can understand. Just a nuisance that my body is so unco-operative.


----------



## manchester1

hi,is anyone here considering weight loss surgery?


----------



## MissAma

manchester1 said:


> hi,is anyone here considering weight loss surgery?

All I can say about WLS is that you REALLY should look into Very Low Caloric meal replacement diets and try one out before you do. Cambridge, LighterLife, you name it. The weight loss is far faster than after surgery, no operations, no pain, and no permanent alterations of your body. That is if speed is what you need, if not then a Low Carb life style is FAR healthier than any WLS out there!

Surgery is not a quick fix and I know many many people who wish they hadn't done it before they had really exhausted their options particularly because if one has food issues one doesn't sort, the band won't stop anyone from staying morbidly obese if they chew their chips and melt their chocolate.


----------



## Readyforabub

Hi Ladies, 

I have suffered PCOS since i was 16, it's tough. I am 28 now and TTC.

For years my weight has been creeping up and it's really gotten me down. It is so hard to shift the weight. 

Due to us ladies with PCOS having possble hormone imbalance and sugar resistance, my GP prescribe me a drug called Metformin. 

It's not a fertility drug, but it helps level out the sugar in your body so when you exercise, the body can burn the sugars instead of storing it as fat.

Í have recently started on the medication and it is working. One week after starting on Metformin, i had my first period in two years and have lost 2 kilos.

It's really something you may want to consider.


----------



## sparkle83

I think a few of the girls are on met... I find it does nothing for me, but I have been fully tested for insulin resistance, and it isnt a factor of pcos that affects me unfortunately.


----------



## Smurfette

Hi ladies,

Haven't been on for a while and just wondered how everyone was doing? I didn't go to weigh in last week as it clashed with my accupuncture session but I suspect I gained as I'm giving up smoking and seem to be compensating with anything I can put in my mouth :dohh:. Will weigh in tomorrow and will have to face the music!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beauty

Hi girls,
Can i please join in??
I have pcos and i am about a stone over weight and really struggling to shift the stone!!
I have done diets in the past when on bc and they work, but since stoppin bc to ttc the weight isnt shifting!

Just wanna try slimming world but with now knowin i have pcos and stuff is slimming world best choice for me, cause i am a veggie and only stick to green days, and i heard having carbs with pcos isnt a good idea????? Some advice would be good or would weight watchers be better for me????
xxxxx


----------



## Smurfette

Hi hon,

I've done both and get on better with SW than I did with WW. I'm not vegetarian but generally have more green days than red days. You need to limit simple carbs with PCOS but complex are OK (I think it's that way around) so things like brown rice, wholemeal pasta etc are fine which you can have on green days. I tend not to eat masses of carbs on green days anyway and fill up with salads, veg, eggs etc

If you're more of a fussy eater I would probably recommend WW if you don't like a lot of stuff.

Feel free to PM me if you want
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

Stupid *&%^*) clomid. Progesterone was only 2.4 :( wondering what the point is...


----------



## Smurfette

Oh sweetie, try not to be too downhearted. Clomid's a bit of a mystery to me 'cause I've never taken it so can't really offer any words of wisdom but try and stay positive. I know it's hard but I do belive we'll all get there in the end :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## <3 torz

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in the conversation...

I have PCOS and it sucks :cry:. I was very lucky to have my daughter and it only happened after 2 and a half heartbreaking years, copious amounts of Metformin, painful scan after painful scan and the atkins diet! I never got as far as Clomid because, I found out I was expecting that month!! The doctor told me a low-carb diet along with heart-racing exercise was the ONLY was to lose weight with PCOS because the carbs turn to fat and so I did Atkins. I lost 1 and a half stone, I was still overweight but, it kick started my hormones enough so I could conceive my terror! Please don't give up, girls, it will happen. We relaxed so much when I was due to start Clomid so, that helped too because we didn't try 'too hard!'

Here I am trying again with an added problem - I don't ovulate whatsoever. Oops!! A long road ahead of me I know but, I did it before and with faith and determination (and lots of intervention!) I will do it again. 

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## sparkle83

oh girls, I've gotten so useless with my weight loss! Must start afresh tomorrow! Lots of stressful stuff going on, and failing on the ttc stuff again doesnt help.

So tomorrow is going to be a detox day, lots of fruit and water.


----------



## Smurfette

Ooh, good luck with the detox sparkle! You'll get back on track. Don't beat yourself up about it!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/wJbTINF/weight.png

Morning ladies hope all are well, i should be actively getting myself back in shape from tonight, have had this horrible FLU/Broncitus/Lung Infection so been in bed 24/7 lately...

Take it easy and be good....

O wanted to find out how many of you ladies inject with B12 and B Complex?????????????


----------



## sparkle83

I've gotten nowhere and have now been told landlord is definately selling so we need to move. Have nothing saved for deposit :(


----------



## Smurfette

Can you not use the deposit you get back from your current house for the next one? I know you have to hand over the new one before you move in but maybe you could get an ultra short term loan from someone which you can pay off as soon as you get your old deposit back (thinking along the lines of family or chatting to your bank about a very short term loan rather than the evil loan sharks out there!!!). If you rent through an agency they might be able to transfer your current deposit if you rent another one of their properties. It might be worth asking them.

Hope you manage to get something sorted out honey
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

we rent from friends at present, so only have £100 deposit here, and need £1,100 inc rent in advance. If we cut down as much as possible, I might just be able to get it by the end of september, but dont know if the potential new landlords will wait :s


----------



## Smurfette

Oh honey, that's rubbish for you, but like you say I'm sure you'll be able to manage it. Maybe you could knock them down a bit on a deposit? It wouldn't ever have occured to me to try but a friend of mine managed to barter her rent down by about £30 a month and got them to knock a chunk off the deposit. Fingers crossed for you that it goes smoothly for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

My mum has offered to lend us £500 towards it, so that'll make it easier in the long run. Feel bad about borrowing it though. Definately time to start making regular savings me thinks. On the plus side, I'm losing a smidge of weight through stress, and havent even got two minutes to think about baby-making!


----------



## sparkle83

an update:

the house was really tiny and had an open plan kitchen/living room (my pet hate). there was no parking provision at all, the nearest spaces in the next road were 30 min max, then it was a 5 min walk to pay and display car park. Looking for others, still really struggling to find somewhere that'd accept a dog and 4 cats:(

the stress has led to no appetite and insomnia, so I've lost 2 lbs.


----------



## jacky24

OMG OMG OMG.....
I have been researching https://www.fertilitywonder.co.za/

And i sent the DR an e-mail on Friday as i have been thru so much already and this morning i got a phone Call... went as follows...
Good Morning is this Mr Schoombie
Yes this is her speaking
Mr Schoombie i have read your story and your details and i would like to tell you I CAN HELP YOU....
Tears fulling my eyes, heart stops beating and i reply.. THANK YOU so much for giving me HOPE again..
Mr Schoombie i am looking forward to meeting you and getting those pounds off and getting you that baby you so long for....

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I wish i can explain how greatful and exited and happy and overjoyed i am at the moment!!!!!!! I can't hardly breath it is so much for me......

I Am going to be able to hold MY baby next year!!!!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:

My Prayers have been answered and i do believe that i am trully BLESSED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smurfette

sparkle83 said:


> an update:
> 
> the house was really tiny and had an open plan kitchen/living room (my pet hate). there was no parking provision at all, the nearest spaces in the next road were 30 min max, then it was a 5 min walk to pay and display car park. Looking for others, still really struggling to find somewhere that'd accept a dog and 4 cats:(
> 
> the stress has led to no appetite and insomnia, so I've lost 2 lbs.

Well I guess every cloud has a silver lining! :happydance: Well done on the weight loss sweetie. Shame about the house not being what you wanted but you'll find something. Rightmove seems to be overrun with houses at the moment.

Good luck
:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## sparkle83

sorry I've been awol, been so busy with looking for house.

right, now waiting on references for a house, hopefully moving beginning of october, so busy busy. unfortunately two of the cats will have to live with my mum, but hoping to persuade landlord a few months down the line to let us have them back. Its alot more money a month (595 versus 425) but still resonable for the area, 3 bed, gardens, garage etc.

Baby making is not technically on hold, but not getting any attention. will probably start provera and start afresh as no sign of ovulation.

hows everyone else?


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/wJbTINF/weight.png

Self explanantory, i lost another 6.6pounds now in 2 weeks, seems like the weight is starting to shift again!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck girls, you all are doing so well.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manchester1

ARGH I SUCCUMBED TO WEIGHT LOSS SURGERY :(
going to see surgeon next week ....should have the op in nov :)

i ovulated on 2nd cycle of clomid 100mg, dont have any more clomid, and the witch came the day i was supposed to do HPT :'( boy, oh, boy i was sad !!!

any how, im kinda hoping in some miraculous way i ovulate on my own this month without clomid.....and maybe ill get my bfp to avoid surgery!!!


----------



## jacky24

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/t/wJbTINF/weight.png

41.8 Pounds now in 17weeks, getting there slowly but surely.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkle83

I'm making no progress, just yo-yoing. No O or AF,so clomid not working. I need to take another dose, but dont want the side-effects whilst moving :(


----------



## jacky24

sparkle83 said:


> I'm making no progress, just yo-yoing. No O or AF,so clomid not working. I need to take another dose, but dont want the side-effects whilst moving :(

Hi sparkle, Im sorry to hear about no progress.... If i may can i tell you that you won't lose weight on the CLOMID....:shrug::shrug::shrug:
I was on CLOMID for almost 10 months and 10 cycles, 2 Cycles 50mg - 4 Cycles 100mg - 4 Cycles 150mg, and also NO Ovulation and NO Natural AF....:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

I stoped all Fertility treatments in FEB 09 and started focusing on stricktly *LOSING WEIGHT*.. My GP gave me DUROMINE and i started that in MAY 09, To date i have lost 41.8 pounds, and since losing weight i have a regular 27/28 day cycle, my hormones are for sure much more balanced and i have no signs of PCOS or Menopause anymore. 

I came to the conclusion that the CLOMID was actually fueling the problem instead of treating it.... My GP told me get the weight off and take it from there and i do feel TONS beter....

For each person it is diffrent but your signs sound exactly like mine, even though i see you have less weight to lose than me... 

Just thought i could help out with that, and i hope it might help a little...

Good luck with the move, im moving house in 2weeks time too....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beauty

Hey girls not been on here for a while.. WELL done Jacky24 for loosing all that weight, well done huni and glad to know your cycles have returned to nice 28 days!! :)
I bet your get that BFP in no time, focusing on something else instead of ttc is always a good idea to not stress yourself over getting that BFP (well i am finding trying to loose weight have taken over ttc) thats a good thing less stress and upset!!

I been really strict dieting for about 2 weeks now, i have been on diet for about 10 weeks and managed in the whole 10 weeks to loose about 9lbs, but in these last two weeks prob lost 5lbs of the whole 9lbs!! 

I cant feel it tho and clothes not gone any bigger but hoping i will notice it soon.
My target is another 7lbs in the next 4 weeks in time for my HSG scan in middle of October i wanna be a nice weight of 11stone!! 

This past two weeks, i been so strict limiting myself on my daily in take doing slim fast for lunch and doing the whole fruit smoothie for breakfast and healthy snacks and a healthy tea!!

I really cant wait to get to my target of 11stone.. (i know it might not seem like alot, but i have pcos and since quitting bc last yr really struggled with weight, i put on like over a stone and a half since last July and since putting that extra weight on my cycles went crazy, i swear even with that extra stone and a half i really think thats what is causing my cycles to be quite irregular only when i took a break from bc years ago and i was thinner then my cycles were around cd30ish and since putting on weight they been cd38 to cd60..i know i had to loose the weight and then the gyno cant say im over weight and that affecting my cycles.. i am only small and my weight for my height is putting me on the over weight scale!! 

I have read the pcos diet book and started having loads of fruit, wholegrain bread and and wholegrain pasta and rice!! 

Keep the good weight loss up girls, I read that losing 10% of your body weight having pcos will really help with cycles.. So even if you can shift 10% you may notice that difference in your cycles.. 

Good luck girls xxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Question for you wonderful ladies - are any of you taking metformin for pcos too?

I have just recently started my weight loss journey and 12 lbs in 3 weeks so far. I have pcos too and quite some weight to lose. My fs said she wanted me to go on metformin for the pcos - is this necessary - I have heard it helps you lose weight too. It is kind of funny though because I have regular cycles and do ovulate. 

Best wishes.


----------



## sparkle83

Metformn does nothing for me, apart from upset tummies... but it might work for you, it does for alot of women, and especially if you already ovulate :)


----------



## beauty

My gyno wants me to run metroformin with clomid but wont get that until after my hsg scan! But its suppose to help with weight etc..
xx


----------



## Blue12

Thanks ladies - that is the funny thing - I have heard it helps with weight and hormones - but i am not sure how directly it will affect me ttc/ivf.


----------

